# Spinning Wheel



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this spinning wheel for sale on a sheep site. I understood almost NOTHING about the named items that are on or come with the wheel. I thought if someone here was looking for a wheel, this might be a deal for them. I have no idea if the price is good or way too high. Anyway, here is the information. Contact information is on the bottom of the ad. Wheel is located in the Michigan ads.

Kromski Symphony Spinning Wheel & Lots of Accessories-Michigan (Sheep)

Hope this is useful for someone.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh boy! I think that's a really good price for a Kromski. What do the spinning gurus say?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It is a terrific price for a gently used Symphony. New they are $650 and that isn't including the extra bobbins, lazy kate, niddy noddy or mohair.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Agree with all the above. Good price for a nice wheel and lots of extras.


----------

